# How much rolled oats should I eat?



## damon86

Ok I've just done my first comp and I wanna bulk, big time.

For breakfast I started having 200 grams of wholegrain oats because I miss read a bulking diet that said 235 grams of porridge and thought it meant uncooked oats.

I understand that 200 grams of oats is a hell of alot but I've learnt to digest it and I can still eat 3 hours later so should I carry on or is it too much? What do you guys think is 200 grams or oats too much, I only weigh 170 pounds. This is about 120g of carbs in one meal is that too much for the first meal of the day?


----------



## Big Bird

That's a LOT of oats bro your body might nt use all those carbs beneficially. Try just 150g with a tablespoon of peanut butter blended with water then make yourself a 5 whole egg 5 egg White omelette. Eat BIG every 2 hours lots of carbs lots of protein.


----------



## Soul keeper

Thats a lot of carbs in one sitting! Should really eat little and often so your body can digest properly, Just half your oats for breakfast with some eggs and have same again later on, after lunch about three ish!


----------



## damon86

Yea, that sounds good too me. I was having 200g of oats and 3 eggs lol. Gunna drop it to 100g of oats and three eggs. Usually switch to tuna and brown rice for lunch need a lil variety! 

Cheers bro.

P.S. I don't know how to reply to the message you sent me. I came 5th in my comp which wasn't bad as it was my first. Judges feedback was that I was lightly muscled, especially in my legs. Hence why I wanna bulk bigtime lol.


----------



## zelobinksy

I struggle to eat 100g!

stick to 100g, maybe mix some maltodextrin in for extra calories, but tbh its already 400 calories (add milk/whey or eggs = more). Not much eed to eat more thatn 700/800 per meal, just eat more regular?


----------



## Soul keeper

Well done for coming fifth, I also came fifth in my first comp!


----------



## G-man99

damon86 said:


> Yea, that sounds good too me. I was having 200g of oats and 3 eggs lol. Gunna drop it to 100g of oats and three eggs. Usually switch to tuna and brown rice for lunch need a lil variety!
> 
> Cheers bro.
> 
> P.S. I don't know how to reply to the message you sent me. I came 5th in my comp which wasn't bad as it was my first. Judges feedback was that I was lightly muscled, especially in my legs. Hence why I wanna bulk bigtime lol.


look at upping the protein as 3 eggs is only about 20g


----------



## ah24

zelobinksy said:


> I struggle to eat 100g!
> 
> stick to 100g, maybe mix some maltodextrin in for extra calories,


Why would you cut down on good carbs just to replace the amount with what's essentially sugar? :confused1:

OP, it's awkward to say exactly how many to have without knowing what daily totals you're aiming for with P/C/F.

When bulking I usually have around 120g oats, but then our total macro's were prob diff.


----------



## kaos_nw

if its working so far mate I wouldnt change it


----------



## zelobinksy

ah24 said:


> Why would you cut down on good carbs just to replace the amount with what's essentially sugar? :confused1:
> 
> OP, it's awkward to say exactly how many to have without knowing what daily totals you're aiming for with P/C/F.
> 
> When bulking I usually have around 120g oats, but then our total macro's were prob diff.


Macro is considered to be a complex carbohydrate so its not like sugar, can't remember it exactly.

Plus having sugar isn't essentially too bad for you, just all about moderation


----------



## ah24

zelobinksy said:


> Macro is considered to be a complex carbohydrate so its not like sugar, can't remember it exactly.
> 
> Plus having sugar isn't essentially too bad for you, just all about moderation


What I'm getting at is, if say the OP's aim is to hit 100g of carbs...and he does that fine with oats. Why would you cut the oats down to say 80g of carbs, then fill 20 back up with malto?

That's what your post was suggesting, I just don't see the logic in it and was wondering if I'm missing a reason as to why you'd do this? Regardless of whether malto is a faster digesting carb.


----------



## zelobinksy

ah24 said:


> What I'm getting at is, if say the OP's aim is to hit 100g of carbs...and he does that fine with oats. Why would you cut the oats down to say 80g of carbs, then fill 20 back up with malto?
> 
> That's what your post was suggesting, I just don't see the logic in it and was wondering if I'm missing a reason as to why you'd do this? Regardless of whether malto is a faster digesting carb.


I stated i find it difficult to eat 100g in a meal (unless its a shake), I use to mix it with a bit of malto to keep cals/carbs up. Made it that bit easy to digest, with less bloat and sickness.


----------



## damon86

G-man99 said:


> look at upping the protein as 3 eggs is only about 20g


I also have 40g of whey protein and an apple half an hour before this meal upon waking.


----------



## Bicrast

Hi guys just wanted to ask as i'm new to all this been training for almost a year and love bodybuilding just need to sort out my eating when you guys say 100gs of oats and 3 eggs is that mixing them both together or hard boiled eggs or scrambled eggs and eating the oats separately.sorry if this sounds tupid but i wanted to clear it up as i want to sort out my eating .


----------



## Jshgh

I would recommends 100g oats+30graisins+1banana you will have 100g of carbs and you are not bloated. And 4-5 whole eggs with toast for protein and extra carbs from toast.


----------



## Jshgh

Bicrast said:


> Hi guys just wanted to ask as i'm new to all this been training for almost a year and love bodybuilding just need to sort out my eating when you guys say 100gs of oats and 3 eggs is that mixing them both together or hard boiled eggs or scrambled eggs and eating the oats separately.sorry if this sounds tupid but i wanted to clear it up as i want to sort out my eating .


 You can mix it and make omelette.

You can make porridge from oats and eat eggs hardboiled or scrambled.

Optionally you can drink raw pasteurized egg whites.


----------



## Frandeman

Bicrast said:


> Hi guys just wanted to ask as i'm new to all this been training for almost a year and love bodybuilding just need to sort out my eating when you guys say 100gs of oats and 3 eggs is that mixing them both together or hard boiled eggs or scrambled eggs and eating the oats separately.sorry if this sounds tupid but i wanted to clear it up as i want to sort out my eating .


Powder oats will mix with whey or anything and don't need to be cooked


----------



## Ultrasonic

Eating eggs in oats sounds pretty grim - I doubt many (any?) people do that.

Personally I always add whey to porridge to get the protein in, but if I was to eat eggs they would definitely be seperate. Oats, whey, peanut butter and banana is my breakfast pretty much every day, because I like it  .

Nice 5 year old thread bump BTW.


----------

